# Delaware gets Pots off their Reefs!



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

DELAWARE REGISTER OF REGULATIONS, VOL. 15, ISSUE 4, SATURDAY, OCTOBER 1, 2011

534 FINAL REGULATIONS

DIVISION OF FISH AND WILDLIFE

Statutory Authority: 7 Delaware Code, Section 903(e)(1)g (7 Del.C. §903(e)(1)g)

7 DE Admin. Code 3536

Secretary’s Order #2011-F-0038

3536 Fish Pot Requirements

Date of Issuance: September 15, 2011

Effective Date of the Amendment: October 11, 2011​
(Snip)

5.0 It shall be unlawful to take or attempt to take any finfish within the geographic boundaries of any permitted artificial reef site under Delaware jurisdiction by any method other than hook and line or spear. The coordinates of Delaware permitted reef sites are defined in U.S. Army Corps of Engineers permit CENAP-OP-R-200500059-1 and any updated permits subsequently issued and are depicted on NOAA charts 12304 and 12214. An Artificial Reef Guide is also available to the public upon request and on-line.

2 DE Reg. 1905 (4/1/99)
6 DE Reg. 350 (9/1/02)
10 DE Reg. 1035 (12/01/06)

http://regulations.delaware.gov/documents/October2011c.pdf


----------

